#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  driver super scan photo 648

## csc2009

سلام خسته نباشید من درایور اسکنر super scan photo 648  مادیران میخوام

----------

*amen*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز برای چه ویندوز و چند بیتی میخوای

----------

*amen*,*تاج*,*همتا*

----------


## csc2009

driver win 7 32bit

----------


## csc2009

ببخشید کامل نبود

----------


## csc2009

مرسی از کمک اساتید محترم از اینکه به من کمک کردن تا مشکلم را حل کنم 
اگر کسی  driver این اسکنر یا هر اسکنر مادیران به نام super scan را خواست از این سایت www.plustek.com 
driver super scan photo 648 به نام OpticPro ST48  دریافت کنید 
موفق باشید

----------

*akbar1*,*analog*,*hamedsk*

----------


## tmzev

ممنون لطف کردین

----------

